# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Burton CP-40 projector remote control

## Coolkyd

I am looking for a Burton CP-40 projector remote control, some of our buttons are on the fritz. Does anyone have one or know where we can get one? It's old but otherwise works like a champ. Thanks in advance!

----------


## drk

https://www.instructables.com/id/Fix...emote-Control/

Have your optician do it.  They're a crafty lot.

----------


## Coolkyd

I thought about taking it apart and cleaning it but don't want to go that route just yet. I don't want to make it worse and be dead in the water until we figure something else out. Thanks for the video tho.

----------

